# How to make Profiles



## dmward (Apr 7, 2018)

I noticed that profiles I have made for my cameras using Profile editor are included in the new profiles area in the Basic module.
The question is, how can I make profiles to control the tone curve to ensure that it has the shadow and highlight ramps I want?
Also, to make sure that, when creating a linear tone curve there is absolutely no compressing in either the shadow or highlight areas?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 7, 2018)

Create a profile by making changes you want in a photo in Develop, then while in Develop add Profile in the left-hand Profile pane - checking the various adjustments in the dialogue box that appears

Linear Tone Curve - depends what you do with the curve as to whether it compresses or not, the point of TC adjustments is so that you can compress if you desire (along with contrast changes, etc) - it's a powerful tool! What are you trying to achieve with it?


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2018)

Creating profiles starts at about minute 7  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3aKrscoUx0


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's just clarify... you can create PRESETS in the left-hand panel. If you want to create the new PROFILES, then you need to use the SDK http://adobe.com/go/profile-sdk and Camera Raw.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification. I have never done this before and did a little reading about what you just mentioned last night. Stumbled across that video that  just creates a preset.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahh. I already downloaded that from another site a few days ago. I have a Mac and couldn't open the tutorial. I'm in the middle of renos so I just decided to leave that for a while.

Thanks again


----------



## dmward (Apr 7, 2018)

I did find and download the SDK.
I also am on a Mac so the tutorial is non-viewable.
I did a couple of quick experiments as described in the PDF and got the newly created profiles to show up in Lightroom as hoped.

As for the Linear tone curve question. It appears that Adobe has done some fiddling with a true linear tone curve as it would be displayed in a raw file.
What I am attempting to do is create a profile that has a truly linear tone curve without the Adobe tweaks.

The reason I say that Adobe appears to have altered the linear tone curve is because its possible to get more detail in highlights and shadows by using the sliders even when a linear tone curve profile I created using DNG editor is applied.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2018)

I found  some good videos on youtube and links to free cubes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2018)

dmward said:


> I also am on a Mac so the tutorial is non-viewable.
> I



The tutorial is non-viewable? You mean tutorial.cube?  That's a 3D LUT sample file for you to try out during the PDF tutorial.

For the very inner workings, you might have to ask the engineers at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community  Whether they'll answer about inner workings, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Beli (Apr 8, 2018)

When I create a profile in Camera Raw it shows up under "User Profiles" when a file is opened in Camera Raw via Photoshop, but does not appear in Lightroom (after restarting the program). The profile is saved as xmp file in User/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/settings. Is this the proper file location? Shouldn't it be a dcp file?


----------



## Beli (Apr 8, 2018)

In the meantime I found out that the profile does appear in Lightroom when I move it from the Settings folder in the user library to the Profiles folder in the general library of the computer (same path as in the user library). This is not particularly convenient. Is there any way to change this behavior?


----------



## dmward (Apr 8, 2018)

Beli,
The profiles I had made using DNG Profile editor prior to this new release were saved to the proper location and showed up in the calibration module with the new release.

The test profile I made following the instructions in the PDF manual for the SDK were placed in the properly folder so they are visible in the calibration module of Lightroom.


----------



## dmward (Apr 8, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The tutorial is non-viewable? You mean tutorial.cube?  That's a 3D LUT sample file for you to try out during the PDF tutorial.
> 
> For the very inner workings, you might have to ask the engineers at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community  Whether they'll answer about inner workings, I'm not so sure.


Thanks for the suggestion regarding the request/bug forum.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 8, 2018)

_The tutorial is non-viewable? You mean tutorial.cube? That's a 3D LUT sample file for you to try out during the PDF tutorial._

As Homer Simpson used to put it. Doh! You mean I have to read?


----------



## Beli (Apr 8, 2018)

dmward said:


> Beli,
> The profiles I had made using DNG Profile editor prior to this new release were saved to the proper location and showed up in the calibration module with the new release.
> 
> The test profile I made following the instructions in the PDF manual for the SDK were placed in the properly folder so they are visible in the calibration module of Lightroom.



Profiles made with the DNG editor are perfectly fine, but the profiles made in Photoshop/Camera Raw  don't appear in the new LR profile panel (which is different from the previous calibration module).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Beli said:


> In the meantime I found out that the profile does appear in Lightroom when I move it from the Settings folder in the user library to the Profiles folder in the general library of the computer (same path as in the user library). This is not particularly convenient. Is there any way to change this behavior?


I ran into that as well... and then the next time I tried it, it worked. I think they've still got a bit of work to do!


----------



## Beli (Apr 9, 2018)

Just solved the problem. If the LR settings are saved together with the catalog (box checked in preferences), the ACR profiles don't show up. This box has to be unchecked (losing the convenient safe option)  or the files have to be copied from the Camera Raw Settings folder in Library/Application Support/...  to the settings in the application folder. Would be great to select the proper file location upon creating the profiles.

Note that moving instead of copying the xmp files results in loss of the profiles in Photoshop ACR. That's all pretty messy in my opinion.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting... that isn't (or wasn't, the last time I checked) supposed to affect DCP profiles created by the DNG Profile Editor or XRite plug-in. XMP ones, yes, but not DCP. Interesting if that's quietly changed...


----------

